# Can you play Doom 2 on Nightmare?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

The most difficult skill I sucsseded was Ultra Violence.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Maybe 1 person out of 10.000 can play Doom 2 on Nightmare difficulty. Lol. The game gives you a warning before you choose the nightmare difficulty by saying that this skill level is not even remotely fair.

I could only go as far as the level 3 and there are 30 main levels.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I remember playing in college a bit. A guy I knew was pretty successful at it by shooting while moving backwards and turning to avoid getting hit.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I beat Doom 2 on Nightmare level several (edit: make that ‘a few’; ‘several’ in retrospect is an exaggeration) times. A primary secret was mastering circle-strafing (a coordinated use of the left-right keys and rotation of the mouse). Efficient use of ammo was another. And knowing the levels like the back of your hand yet another. Played a lot of Doom 1994-1995, then moved to Quake. We would collect indie Wads via Compuserve using dial-up connections and bring our computers to form a local network in the same room and play some fantastic death matches. Was one of the most fun periods in my life...really!


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

DaveM said:


> I beat Doom 2 on Nightmare level several (edit: make that 'a few'; 'several' in retrospect is an exaggeration) times. A primary secret was mastering circle-strafing (a coordinated use of the left-right keys and rotation of the mouse). Efficient use of ammo was another. And knowing the levels like the back of your hand yet another. Played a lot of Doom 1994-1995, then moved to Quake. We would collect indie Wads via Compuserve using dial-up connections and bring our computers to form a local network in the same room and play some fantastic death matches. Was one of the most fun periods in my life...really!


So ID Software did not make the Nightmare Skill for it to be impossible to play on? I thought their purpose was to make the game impossible when they said this skill level is not even remotely fair.

I couldn't pass the level 3 because of the fat guys with machine guns on Nightmare.

I feel myself a king when I play on Ultra Violence but Nightmare. Damn, impossibe bro


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> I remember playing in college a bit. A guy I knew was pretty successful at it by shooting while moving backwards and turning to avoid getting hit.


That's what I do when I play on Ultra Violence but not on Nightmare. I get killed and can't move forward on Nightmare


----------

